# Slow Sink Maniac Mullet is Here!!!!!!!



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry I have not been on here much lately. I have been spending alot of late nights in the shop. We have one color ready in the Slow Sink Maniac. I bet you can't guess which one it is. PINK!! Yes the wait is over. The slow sinks will have Gold Glitter eyes they look yellow on the baits. We did this so you can tell them apart in your tackle box. There is a limited supply. I will keep them up as long as we can. 
So the fast sink have the red eyes and the slow sink have yellow eyes. 
We are sure you will like them they have been producing well.

http://www.tidalsurgelures.com/Store.html


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just placed my order!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

_So the fast sink have the red eyes and the slow sink have yellow eyes._

I like the looks of these - how fast is fast and how slow is slow? Is that a fair question?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Chiquapin13 said:


> Just placed my order!


Got it. Orders will ship on Tuesday. USPS closed tomorrow. 
Thanks


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Just picked me up a few!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its like black friday up in here! I got 5 for now


-mac-


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you have a color chart or maybe post more pics. I would like to order but would like to see other colors.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

My bad, found it.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

dparkerh said:


> _So the fast sink have the red eyes and the slow sink have yellow eyes._
> 
> I like the looks of these - how fast is fast and how slow is slow? Is that a fair question?


Fast is about like a 1/16 oz jig head 
Slow well it does not float it just sinks pretty slow. Not sure what to compare it to. Just work it slow.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> My bad, found it.


No prob. Just the one in pic for now. We are working on some more colors but we wanted the pink to be the first. We will let everyone know when there are more out.
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

These are going to absolutely slam some big trout...as if the fast sinkers havent already. Im going to need a tackle bag just for maniacs


-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Glad to see you posting again Captain,which stores have them so far if any?

<bm>


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

What's the difference In these and the corky's?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chiquapin13 said:


> What's the difference In these and the corky's?


The whole design is different. The split tail, angled head, colors. Cant really compare them. Theyre both soft lures with rattles and trebles though. I have the fast sinkers and theyre great. Been waiting for these to chunk in the shallower water. Disnt mean to answer the question for you capt herbert but i tried

-mac-


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Does JJ's or Fish On have them?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

We just finished them this evening. We will contact the stores in the morning.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

We are just now finishing as you can see by the time can't find out about stores tonight.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Think Ill make an order also


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Well captain hebert, I just got in my second round of fast sinks, but I also just placed my order for 3 slow sinks! Can't wait, do you still have enough left? I think I am going to need one of those crankbait boxes that you and smack talk about, do yall know the series number for the box?
Thanks for such an awesome bait we appreciate what you do.
-Logan


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

22'baykat said:


> I think I am going to need one of those crankbait boxes that you and smack talk about, do yall know the series number for the box?
> -Logan


Plano FTO Elite #3607


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

Chiquapin13 said:


> What's the difference In these and the corky's?


these are made in the U.S.A... not costa rica...
this is just a totally diffrent action bait than anything on the market right now.. the flat nose allows the bait to swim side to side when on a slow reel rather that just come straight back in.. kinda like a rattle trap action.. i like to work it the regular maniac like a slow plastic.. slowly reel with a few twitches in between.. as for the slow sink, i let it sit for a sec or two and then wor it just like a short twitched top water.. work it for 10 or 12 secs and give it a pause and a slow reel.. they normally hit it on the pause or right when you start to work it again


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The fast sinks are super productive, i cant fathom what these ss are going to be like. I have several that already need a mek/pvc glue bath. It should heal them just like any other soft lure. Evrett johnson had an article on tswf mag about tackle and boat maintenance and he recommended using a shampoo bottle and a short piece of wire to dip them in the mixture and them hang the wire on something to dry the lure. Great idea


-mac-


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

So are there copies or knock offs any family drama we should know about before buying your baits


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Why even start that? its rediculous


ToadiesRkool said:


> So are there copies or knock offs any family drama we should know about before buying your baits


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

ToadiesRkool said:


> So are there copies or knock offs any family drama we should know about before buying your baits


nope... just a couple of local fisherman that are making a bait for us tou fish with... great guys ad you have no worries.... if you want the pink slow sinks you might wanna get em fast


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry im bored and have a weird since of humor


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I guess if the order went through they are still available?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

ToadiesRkool said:


> So are there copies or knock offs any family drama we should know about before buying your baits


I had an engineer walk into my building and was having a conversation with a supervisor when my boss starts some **** with him that he does not even know anything about. This engineer tells my boss that this conversation is like a big bucket of sheet, stir it up and everyone wants to know where the smell is coming from, and let it crust over and the smells goes away. Maybe a good thing to remember down the road.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Just left FTU and Marburgers.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you still have some to mail out? Lol


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

A few I'm headed home to count now. Will be up all night making more. I will take off Internet if we get behind. I will refund payments if we run out.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Making more now.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Great I placed an order for 2 of the slow sink and some fast sinks! Hopefully I made it before you are out


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks alot all of your hard work is greatly appreciated. These are some awesome baits, can't wait to get my slow sinks...


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

22'baykat said:


> Thanks alot all of your hard work is greatly appreciated. These are some awesome baits, can't wait to get my slow sinks...


Thanks


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks capt.
Hope ya still have a few left as I just placed an order. Going on a trip to La in a couple of weeks and would like to test them out in cajun country.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Are they gone? Only see the FS on the site.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

mullethead00 said:


> Are they gone? Only see the FS on the site.


They are on site, I just checked. They are on the very bottom of the store page. Only pink Is available right now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have 5 on the way...ill sell two of them for $20...just foolin!!!


-mac-


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

What is usual wait time on the orders, I placed an order of fast sinks on the 1st or 2nd(had my payment received email on the 2nd) and no sign of my lures yet.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

greenhornet said:


> What is usual wait time on the orders, I placed an order of fast sinks on the 1st or 2nd(had my payment received email on the 2nd) and no sign of my lures yet.


 Email Me to [email protected]. Give your name and address I will look up your tracking number. Something happened it should have been there by now. We do not have anything on backorder. All orders have been shipped on time. 
Thanks and sorry not sure what has happened to it. But I will figure it out.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

greenhornet said:


> What is usual wait time on the orders, I placed an order of fast sinks on the 1st or 2nd(had my payment received email on the 2nd) and no sign of my lures yet.


That was our bad. I apologize Greenhornet. That was a mixup on our part. It is shipping in the morning. 
Please accept our apology. We try hard but missed this one. I am glad you let us know so we can make it right. 
Thanks 
Shawn Hebert


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok capt hebert, capt juarez, and anyone else who has used/tested the maniac slow sink. How do yall work it compared to the fast sink? Jwadd already put his two cents in, (thanks for that) but I know yall all worked the fs differently than each other. Just looking for a few pointers on a bait most people haven't touched yet...


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

CaptainHebert said:


> That was our bad. I apologize Greenhornet. That was a mixup on our part. It is shipping in the morning.
> Please accept our apology. We try hard but missed this one. I am glad you let us know so we can make it right.
> Thanks
> Shawn Hebert


No biggie, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

22'baykat said:


> Ok capt hebert, capt juarez, and anyone else who has used/tested the maniac slow sink. How do yall work it compared to the fast sink? Jwadd already put his two cents in, (thanks for that) but I know yall all worked the fs differently than each other. Just looking for a few pointers on a bait most people haven't touched yet...


Ok best I can put it into words. 
Slow a few cranks - pause - twitch twitch -pause - a few cranks pause - twitch twitch. Does that make sense. Just how I do it. Just like the fast sinks many different ways to work it. No one right or wrong way. 
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Got mine in!!! No more excuses about getting skunked


-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

CaptainHebert said:


> Ok best I can put it into words.
> Slow a few cranks - pause - twitch twitch -pause - a few cranks pause - twitch twitch. Does that make sense. Just how I do it. Just like the fast sinks many different ways to work it. No one right or wrong way.
> Thanks


 I kind of work the like a worm bass fishing,rise your rod fairly quick,let it sink,repeat.the trout always hit it on the fall so hold on to that rod!!!!!!:spineyes:


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Got mine in!!! No more excuses about getting skunked
> 
> -mac-


You already got your slow sinks in?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

That's prob more what I do. The slow reel is more like lift rod then lower and reel keeping slack out. Then pause then twitch twitch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

22'baykat said:


> You already got your slow sinks in?


I ordered the same night they started selling them! Its on now

-mac-


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I ordered the same night they started selling them! Its on now
> 
> -mac-


I ordered mine before you and I didn't get mine! How did they come? Ups or mail?


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I ordered mine that next morning, on monday but it was a holliday so they couldn't ship till yesterday... Hopefully they get here tomorrow, and I can test them out this weekend.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

They all shipped Tuesday USPS.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

That's what I thought... Smack just has a fast postman.. Haha


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

22'baykat said:


> That's what I thought... Smack just has a fast postman.. Haha


Yea if it's not there in a few days let me know. 
[email protected]


----------



## SpeckledRedPimp (May 29, 2008)

Got mine today! Thank you Capt!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

SpeckledRedPimp said:


> Got mine today! Thank you Capt!


Your welcome. Hope you catch a good one. 
Thank You!!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Slowsink in pink are at ftu


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

big_zugie said:


> Slowsink in pink are at ftu


 Bot for long!LOL!!!:rotfl:
Dont come yelling at me if there all gone!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

big_zugie said:


> Slowsink in pink are at ftu


Yep!!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Look what's in the news!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

big_zugie said:


> Slowsink in pink are at ftu


Bet there won't be anymore by tonight haha. 2cool, the greatest fishing marketing company in TX


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Are they going to be at Academy.??


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

saltie dawg said:


> Look what's in the news!


Which paper is that.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Got my maniacs in today! Thanks for the quick turnaround!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Me too! Can't wait to try them out... Thanks captain hebert


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*maniacs*

Have not gotten mine yet I'm ready to see what they can do!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think ghat newspaper is photoshopped! Theres too many 2cool names in there! Im going to toss my pink ss tomorrow morning against my buddys live shrimp under a cork. He said he wants a contest...pretty sure i wont be pulling any hardheads off my maniac...


-mac-


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think ghat newspaper is photoshopped! Theres too many 2cool names in there! Im going to toss my pink ss tomorrow morning against my buddys live shrimp under a cork. He said he wants a contest...pretty sure i wont be pulling any hardheads off my maniac...
> 
> -mac-


Lol good luck let us know how the slow sink works out for you. Ya whoever wrote that article is on this forum, alot....


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

backwater said:


> Have not gotten mine yet I'm ready to see what they can do!


anxiously awaiting mine as well!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks pretty legit though, im glad to see theyre doing well. Ill post up some pics tomorrow


-mac-


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Been using a 3 inch crazy eye suspending storm lure this winter and it has been the bomb!! The only thing I'm having problems with is hookset occasionally.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

nuecesdave said:


> Been using a 3 inch crazy eye suspending storm lure this winter and it has been the bomb!! The only thing I'm having problems with is hookset occasionally.


Thats what's up bro...thanks for letting us know. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

nuecesdave said:


> Been using a 3 inch crazy eye suspending storm lure this winter and it has been the bomb!! The only thing I'm having problems with is hookset occasionally.


That came out of left field......


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Deep left...


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I was thinking that mine would have come in yesterday by reading some of the earlier posts. I will be waiting on the post man today. Sure would like to try one out on Sunday!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

:an4:


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The proofreader at that paper is pretty dumbb ....huh?

saltie dawg


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

saltie dawg said:


> :an4:


 Flippin` hilarious Saltie! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

saltie dawg said:


> :an4:


Oh gosh that is a whole new thread! lol


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

That is funny:rotfl:, I knew it wasnt real. Lol


----------



## RosscosOutdoor (Nov 12, 2011)

We just put em on the shelf here at Rossco's


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the doubters who think i dont fish! If im online im at work...if im off im fishin! The first ones my buddy this morning with a decent ugly and one keeper trout and the others were my one...caught a few smallies on maniac mullet ss but it got windy as heck. Gotta take an hour nap and go to night shift. I try to fish!


-mac-


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Ordered mine on Monday I believe and waited on the postman all day today...nothin yet, was hoping to catch a few on them tomorrow morning


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

How about supplying your online store and academy with all the colors of the devil eye????????????????????


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They have awesome action! Cant wait to ***** them at some hungry trout, tough grind today


-mac-


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

topwatrout said:


> Ordered mine on Monday I believe and waited on the postman all day today...nothin yet, was hoping to catch a few on them tomorrow morning


It shipped on Tuesday USPS a few guys have not received yet. Not sure USPS is hard to figure out. If it does not come tomorrow send me a email and I will look up your tracking number. 
Thanks


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Was hoping to get mine today too, maybe tomorrow and try a quick trip on sunday also


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

First one to order and still haven't received them....


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Chiquapin13 said:


> First one to order and still haven't received them....


Send me email with name that it was shipped to and I can give you tracking number.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Chiquapin13 said:


> First one to order and still haven't received them....


. 
I bet they come tomorrow, you must have a slow post man. smacks is crazy fast. :cheers:


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm telling you, he must have had some special delivery!


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sent you a Pm


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Chiquapin13 said:


> Sent you a Pm


Sent back with tracking number.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mind got to me first because all mail goes through corpus first then to local mail. I live closer to corpus...i think thats how it works


-mac-


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just received mine! Cant wait to use them!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I received mine Saturday.... I have to give some Kudo's to Tidal Surge. Very responsive to any questions. Not to mention. Great Baits!


----------

